

Ask HN: Is there a way to compare two things? - somid3

I love stack overflow, but its not really used to compare two programming languages, or images, etc.<p>Is there a site where I can easily ask a question comparing two things for folks to comment?
======
romeovs
[http://alternativeto.net/](http://alternativeto.net/) kind off does this.
Although it is not for programming only so I don't know if this is what you're
looking for.

~~~
somid3
that seems to be for software only though. Im looking for have people provide
the benefits of say, an apple vs. an orange. Or a specific shoe with another
shoe... etc.

------
somid3
any url or website will do, I can't find any

